# What?!



## HaloZealot2 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm somewhat outraged. Why? Because it seems that Europe/Germany is getting better art then us.

Compare the images on http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Imperator to those on http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Emperor_of_Mankind


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

I like ours better. :scratchhead:


----------



## HaloZealot2 (Dec 28, 2007)

True http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/0/0f/Emperor40k.jpg beats http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/mediawiki/images/c/ca/Imperator.jpg but come on. Compare http://wh40k.lexicanum.de/wiki/Bild:Goldenerthron.JPG to http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/2/28/Sanctum.jpg


----------



## Triumph Of Man (Dec 27, 2007)

I prefer the throne style of the german one, but the emperor is a better portrayal in the english one.


----------



## HaloZealot2 (Dec 28, 2007)

Then again, the German Emperor did give rise to the Emperor of Catkind.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Eh. I've always known the Emperor would end up as a gross pile of rotting ooze eventually. The idea just took a while to seep into the footsloggers of my Space Marines. There was a small civil war, and the Word Bearers helped out to cut down the loyalists. Death to the False Emepror!

-Dirge


----------

